

Am I too old for a startup? - johngorse
https://blooki.st/BlookElement/ShowTextPhoto?blookElementId=2298

======
czbond
Startups are a long, hard, battle that statistically end in failure. If you
can accept that, and can lower your personal burn rate of living on low
expenses for quite some time, accept failure, and have a true passion to be
independent - do so. A gradual step into the world of startups can be
traditional freelancing (as you have to do many of the same activities as a
product startup - but you can earn immediate, high return on time). Most first
time tech entrepreneurs fail, unless they're in the valley and can be propped
up by tech investors who take care of important activities like leadership,
biz dev, sales, strategy, business models. (Hint: coding is one of the least
important parts of a startup past the initial stage.....). Ask yourself what
you're good at, and focus on that. Also look at your competition, and ask how
you can compete.

~~~
czbond
I forgot to mention that I've done 3 tech startups in Texas (U.S.)

------
anuragramdasan
Just wanting to work for/or make a startup is in itself the best reason to do
it. Maybe you are older than most other startup kids but I don't think it
should be a problem. If you think you are capable of handling the stress
mentally, physically as well as financially, I would say go for it. It is fun.

